# Ride for you life



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 2, 2022)

Watched this this morning, interesting to say the least









						Ride for Your L1fe
					

In 2012 Team Novo Nordisk, the world’s only all-diabetes professional cycling team was formed. Living with type 1 diabetes means that on top of racing against the best cyclists in the world, these...



					cdn.jwplayer.com


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2022)

They've been around for 10 years by now.  Hadn't you noticed them before?


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 2, 2022)

Never heard of them


----------

